# Help with Hulu on HPTP



## masterosok (Aug 27, 2011)

I followed the instructions here http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/HP_Touchpad to get root on my TP and it appears to be working.. When connect to the TP with novaterm it says [email protected]

I have attempted to following the instructions http://pastebin.com/bsP8rrkD but when I get to the mv /usr/lib/BrowserServerPlugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/BrowserServerPlugins/libflashplayer.so.bak part I get mv: can't rename '/usr/lib/BrowserServerPlugins/libflashplayer.so': Read-only file system

Not sure how to get around this.


----------



## masterosok (Aug 27, 2011)

mount -o remount,rw / seems to have fixed it.

me=linux n00b


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Why not just use the new patch in Preware?


----------



## masterosok (Aug 27, 2011)

I know you are just trying to help but if I wanted to do that I would have asked about Preware.


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

gdo7 said:


> Why not just use the new patch in Preware?


I am so incredibly eager to get my TP so that I can actually explore the greatness that seems to be PreWare.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

So what is this for exactly? To stop it being jumpy? Faslh 10.3? Or a Hulu Hack?

Is there an advantage of doing so for other flash based content?


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

bouncer said:


> So what is this for exactly?


I'm not sure, but my guess is that it's a flash spoofer. It makes websites think you are on a desktop computer instead of a mobile device.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

More official directions to fix the flash issue are located here:

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Hulu_Fix


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

yarly said:


> More official directions to fix the flash issue are located here:
> 
> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Hulu_Fix


That was easy and worked like a charm...until they decide to make a change to break it again.


----------



## hamwbone (Aug 21, 2011)

gdo7 said:


> Why not just use the new patch in Preware?


I have updated the feed in Preware and checked here http://patches.webos-internals.org/?do=browse&webosver=3.0.2&category=all&order=lastupdated&desc=1

Where is this update? I also did a sort by date on ALL and can't find it. Am I going blind?


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

It is actually in the "Testing Feeds" that doesn't come in the feeds that are already in PreWare when you load it up. You have to add the feed yourself. This link will take you to the instructions.

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Testing_Feeds

This is the feed you are looking for.

Name:	webos-testing-all
URL:	http://ipkg.preware.org/feeds/webos-internals/testing/all


----------



## hamwbone (Aug 21, 2011)

gdo7 said:


> It is actually in the "Testing Feeds" that doesn't come in the feeds that are already in PreWare when you load it up. You have to add the feed yourself. This link will take you to the instructions.
> 
> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Testing_Feeds
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind help!

I couldn't get the command lines to work. The manual instructions don't say anything about setting permissions on the folders and it wouldn't let me alter it - so this should do the trick.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

the easiest method for me was the manually editing the file. Download.com has a free hex editor and just copy and paste, its simple and works every time. It even makes a .bak file when you remove it.


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

hamwbone said:


> Thank you for the kind help!
> 
> I couldn't get the command lines to work. The manual instructions don't say anything about setting permissions on the folders and it wouldn't let me alter it - so this should do the trick.


Not a problem at all. That is what these communities are for, to share our knowledge and experiences. I'm glad I could help at least 1 person.


----------



## yajinni (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone gotten this to work?
http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Hulu_Fix

I have both manually followed the instructions and used Preware to install the patch for me. Only works half way. It doesn't give me that initial error on play saying that my platform isnt supported. But it will play the first ad and when it tries to play the second one it just sits there saying your video will start in 30 sec but gives me a black screen.

Any ideas?


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

I installed the patch and it works great. Watched a couple of movies yesterday on the TP. Did you restart your TP, not just Luna, after you installed the patch?


----------



## yajinni (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup just tried it again. Removed the patch. Restarted. Applied it. Restarted. Same results. Are you using a modified kernal?


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

The only modification I have is the F15c Eagle to overclock it to 1.7. The command line tutorial worked fine for me though...


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

The patch worked flawlessly for me, thank you for that. I was hoping someone would come out with a simple patch fix.


----------

